# Looking for a game in Syracuse, NY



## LightPhoenix (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm looking for a 3E or 3.5E game, though I'm open to d20 Modern and other d20 system games as well.  I'm of limited financial means right now, so I only have the 3.0E PHB.  If this is a problem, please let me know ahead of time.

Preferably this would be in the Syracuse area - places like Oswego and Cortland are a bit too far away for me at this point in time.

Aside from that, I'm looking for a good mix of roleplaying and action, and I'm pretty easy to get along with.  Likely I'll be a bit shy and meek at first, I'm weird like that.  If you're interested, reply here or e-mail me at dkphoenix@hotmail.com and be sure to specify ENWorld in the subject line, so I know it's not spam.


----------

